# Server schaltet sich einfach aus...



## Falcon37 (23. Dez. 2012)

Einer meiner Server geht ab und an einfach so aus (Dell PowerEdge R210 mit Debian 6) ich habe keine Ahnung warum... In den Logs wird dieser Vorgang so aufgezeichnet als ob jemand den via Taste am Server ausschaltet. Integritätstests sagen mir das die Hardware o.k. ist und ein Mensch kann das zu diesen Zeiten auch nicht immer sein...

Weiß jemand was das sein kann?


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Dez. 2012)

Integritätstests ..was testest Du genau. Da muss nur ein Netzteil / Lüfter quer schießen. Oder die Platten oder oder. HW mäßig kannst Du dir aus der ganzen Palette möglicher Fehler einen aussuchen.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Falcon37 (24. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Integritätstests ..was testest Du genau.


*Alles*, also u.a. die Festplatten, die CPUs, die beiden Netzteile, den RAM, das Mainboard, die DRAC-Karte usw.

Wollen ihn mir am 28.12. jetzt austauschen, wahrsch. ist irgendwas "seltenes" kaputt was man leider einfach nicht finden kann.


----------



## juergen71 (24. Dez. 2012)

wenn dir am board ein elko kaputt wird siehst das fast nicht, nur den kleinen punkt und eventuell eine beule an der oberseite. sieh dir mal das board an, aber da gibt es wirklich sehr viele möglichkeiten.


----------



## vikozo (28. Dez. 2012)

mein laptop hatte diese make,
der lüfter war defekt - das heisst wenn ich glück habe dreht der ventilator, dann stoppt der ventilator - es überhitzt und ohne vorwarnung ist das Gerät abgestellt


----------

